# Movie worth watching,



## davparlr (Mar 31, 2017)

While not as good as Bridges at Toko-ri, Toward the Unknown, with William Holden, is an excellent movie for seeing what the USAF was up to in 1955. It puts on a parade of its aircraft with a few great flying scenes. The period was revolutionary as you see WWII planes like the T-33 version of the P-80 to the early jets like the F-94 to supersonic jets like the F-100, F-101, F-102, and the beginning of rocket power with some great shots of the Mach 3 capable and beautiful X-2. It was an exciting time for air power.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 31, 2017)

Is that the movie with the Martin XB-51 as the Gilbert XF-???


----------



## davparlr (Mar 31, 2017)

yep, and a ton of others.


----------



## mikewint (Mar 31, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 31, 2017)

Will look out for it...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 2, 2017)

Me too..!


----------

